# OSAP in Pakistan?



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

Does the Canadian government give OSAP (Ontario Student Assistance Program) to study in a medical college in Pakistan?#confused #confused


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

depends on which university you go to, only a few get it so just got to call OSAP and ask which ones they give it to


----------



## mysprit2003 (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah i have gotten osap for DIMC they give you about 10 grants but the gay thing about is that you need to pass a certain percentage of the yearly course so that you can get it next year


----------



## veena89g (May 9, 2010)

What about Shifa Medical college? Any idea..please


----------



## nidahasan (Jun 8, 2010)

what do you need to do to get assistance through OSAP. Procedure?


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

I believe it is the same procedure as if you were going to a school in Ontario, BUT you must fill out some extra forms. I think there are 2 forms you must fill out, both of which you can print on the OSAP website.

One of them is asking information about yourself and your parents' income and such and the other one is to be filled in by your school, in Pakistan, and to be returned to the OSAP office in Canada. If they deem your school as legitamate, they will offer you OSAP.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot all of you! I don't know why i didn't receive the emails to your replies.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

There are only a handful of colleges in Pakistan where OSAP can be given to a Ontario-resident student studying outside of Canada. Log on to OSAP's website and look for "recognized schools" or something along those lines. OSAP is offline at the moment can't access it.

https://osapold.gov.on.ca/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+L426DF0721DF64900F1CC04S+OSP+ENG

here's a quick search I made:

ALLAMA IQBAL MEDICAL COLLEGE 
AYUB MEDICAL COLLEGE 
DOW MEDICAL COLLEGE
KING EDWARD MEDICAL COLLEGE 
NISHTAR MEDICAL COLLEGE
RAWALPINDI MEDICAL COLLEGE


----------



## Nadia Saeed (Dec 24, 2010)

Are the loans just specified for a couple of medical colleges? Or can every Canadian National apply?


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

ontario residents only..


----------

